# Brr shiver



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

How do you guys deal with the bitter cold of Northern winter? Any delivery tips?
I’m afraid that besides me freezing when it hits -40° (F or C take your pick) the food will freeze in the hot bag between my car and the door. 
You guys south of Mason Dixon don’t even bother.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Atavar said:


> How do you guys deal with the bitter cold of Northern winter? Any delivery tips?
> I’m afraid that besides me freezing when it hits -40° (F or C take your pick) the food will freeze in the hot bag between my car and the door.
> You guys south of Mason Dixon don’t even bother.


You have no heat in your car?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Atavar said:


> How do you guys deal with the bitter cold of Northern winter? Any delivery tips?
> I’m afraid that besides me freezing when it hits -40° (F or C take your pick) the food will freeze in the hot bag between my car and the door.
> You guys south of Mason Dixon don’t even bother.


I take it this will be your first winter delivering.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Layers.
Layers.
Layers.
Layers 


First layer tight to your skin long sleeve and hopefully water wicking.

Second layer wool, polyester or a blend of both.

Third layer depending how cold it is should be a hoodie. You can get thin ones or you can get thick ones. Adjust for weather.

Fourth layer, this is an important one. A two piece outer shell. Like a Carhartt but doesn't have to be real heavy like you're all battling snow for hours on end. Look on carhartt.com for some examples.


Shoes and socks.

Believe it or not two pairs of socks will not keep your feet warm if not worn the correct way. Just like your body the first pair should be kinda tight like a pair of dress socks. The second layer needs to be loose fitting. If not it's going to compress the first layer of socks and then you will lose blood flow and your feet will get cold. Both pairs should be breathable and water wicking. And don't wear cotton. Use wool!
Treat your tozies like you do the rest of the body.

Find a pair of boots to wear that won't impede your driving. Preferably leather or some sort of breathable material. If you use leather treat the outsides with Scotch bright or something. Don't wear clumpy boots. Remember you have to drive. Thick souls are best. And make sure you dry them between usage.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Layers.
> Layers.
> Layers.
> Layers
> ...


That is extremely good advice, however he was asking about keeping the food from freezing.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Old cooler.
Duct tape.
Zip ties.
Pool noodle.

Find an old igloo cooler or something you can sacrifice with cutting a hole in it about the same size as the pool noodle.

You'll have your car heater on so you just have to figure out what vent you can zip tie duct tape bubble gum a pool noodle to a vent. You might have to tape the pool noodle to keep it from leaking or glue it somehow if it's got a slit down the side.

Keep it plugged in when the food is in it or when you're traveling to keep it warm and that will keep your food nice and toasty because you're not going to be outside long enough to cause the cold air to violate your food on the inside of a warm igloo cooler.

If you're handy enough or lucky enough to find like some sort of collar you can even hard mount on a soft bag or igloo cooler to plug your noodle into would even be great as well.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

This also works in the summer....


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I did delivery during the Polar Vortex week, during absolutely freezing weather where it was -25, and wind chills made it seem even colder. I’m in WI, which gets bitterly cold in winter and blizzard conditions.

I doubled bag the food during the winter. And I put the bag on my heated seat. The food was fine. The tips were great because everyone was amazed I delivered that week when most stayed home because you could get frostbite within minutes.

And as Woody said, wear layers. I wore thermal heated socks and a thermal hat along with boots and scarf. Some winters, like the vortex, were wicked. It was worth it since winter cold and/or snow days/nights were the best paying. I’d work the max hours on the apps those days, which we’re nonstop busy.

If you have a remote start on your vehicle, keep your vehicle running when you go grab the food.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I did delivery during the Polar Vortex week, during absolutely freezing weather where it was -25, and wind chills made it seem even colder. I’m in WI, which gets bitterly cold in winter and blizzard conditions.
> 
> I doubled bag the food during the winter. And I put the bag on my heated seats. The food was fine, tips were great because everyone was amazed I delivered that week when most stayed home because you could get frostbite within minutes.
> 
> ...


Yes, seat warmer with a blankie. Fold it over to catch spills and creats a warm envelope.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Are you guys delivering in Alaska? I never needed more than a long-sleeve running tee and a fleece hoodie over it. Fleece pants. If EXTREMELY cold - silk longjohns (silk are best, believe it or not). I’m in New Jersey.

Warm waterproof booties, too. Not the fancy ones, the $20 Amazon chinese ones. They’re warm and light. Also ugly. But love ‘em!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Are you guys delivering in Alaska? I never needed more than a long-sleeve running tee and a fleece hoodie over it. Fleece pants. If EXTREMELY cold - silk longjohns (silk are best, believe it or not). I’m in New Jersey.
> 
> Warm waterproof booties, too. Not the fancy ones, the $20 Amazon chinese ones. They’re warm and light. Also ugly. But love ‘em!
> View attachment 678011


You can always take layers off but you if you don't have them you're screwed. What happens if you break down?

I grew up in Chicago and you always had blankets in your trunk in the winter time.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> You can always take layers off but you if you don't have them you're screwed. What happens if you break down?
> 
> I grew up in Chicago and you always had blankets in your trunk in the winter time.


I do road trips, remember? I have a blanket and pillow in my car. Also a down vest and down jacket (foldable ones). But they’re there year-round, as are two camping lanterns and kabob sticks and wood chips and utensils and…. You name it, it’s there. 😂

Oh, and a very scary looking fisherman’s boning knife. Think “slasher film”. REALLY scary.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> You have no heat in your car?


Yeah, but no heat while waiting at the door


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Are you guys delivering in Alaska? I never needed more than a long-sleeve running tee and a fleece hoodie over it. Fleece pants. If EXTREMELY cold - silk longjohns (silk are best, believe it or not). I’m in New Jersey.
> 
> Warm waterproof booties, too. Not the fancy ones, the $20 Amazon chinese ones. They’re warm and light. Also ugly. But love ‘em!
> View attachment 678011


I have those same booties. They won’t keep feet warm in our blustery cold days. If you haven’t been to the upper Midwest, it’s gets insanely cold during winter. 

And the Polar Vortex was so bad that 21 people died from it in the Midwest, 8 of those in WI. People’s cars wouldn’t start and most stayed home and many places closed then.

-25 doesn’t feel much different than -10 but when you add the wind chill, it’s dangerous.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I love cold, snowy weather! (Actually I hate it) The worse the weather the more ants stay home! You'll make a lot of money when it's cold or snowy! Biggest problem I run into is idiots who order food and haven't shoveled their walk or driveway! Where I live there are lots of steep driveways and I won't go down them if they are unplowed or Un shoveled.

A couple times I stuffed their food in their mailbox, not getting stuck and not walking in deep snow.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Layers.
> Layers.
> Layers.
> Layers
> ...


I love delivering in sandals year round


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Atavar said:


> How do you guys deal with the bitter cold of Northern winter? Any delivery tips?


Here’s my delivery tip when it’s bitter cold outside: 
Take the day off, stay cozy, and have an UberEats driver deliver a meal to your home.
👌


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Move


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)




----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

jaxbeachrides said:


> View attachment 678028


It's a dry heat.

As cliché as it sounds it makes a huge difference.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

What about when it's 120, 130.

It still gets cold in the desert too.

I don't understand the benefit of a 100 degree variance.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I used to live in Phoenix. Don’t miss the city at all, really miss the desert and roadside tamale stands.
We really would go hiking at 110°f. It was actually pretty comfortable if dressed for it - wide brim hat, long sleeve white cotton shirt. 
Sweat would evaporate faster than you could make it.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Are you guys delivering in Alaska? I never needed more than a long-sleeve running tee and a fleece hoodie over it. Fleece pants. If EXTREMELY cold - silk longjohns (silk are best, believe it or not). I’m in New Jersey.
> 
> Warm waterproof booties, too. Not the fancy ones, the $20 Amazon chinese ones. They’re warm and light. Also ugly. But love ‘em!
> View attachment 678011


Have you never heard of the midwest?
Ask @Invisible and me. Alaska is like summer when the polar vortex hits.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Have you never heard of the midwest?
> Ask @Invisible and me. Alaska is like summer when the polar vortex hits.


Oh PUH-LEEZ! I lived in Russia for a few years. With no car.

Suck it up, Buttercup. 😂

(But now that I’ve gotten the snark out of my system, I will admit that I’ve never been as cold in Moscow, even on the coldest days, as I sometimes am here on the East Coast. The cold there is dry. I didn’t even wear a hat most of the winter (I was young and was stylin’). Here the cold is humid. It seeps into one’s bones. You’re cold from the inside out, which I find is far worse than any freezing temperature.)


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Oh PUH-LEEZ! I lived in Russia for a few years. With no car.
> 
> Suck it up, Buttercup. 😂
> 
> (But now that I’ve gotten the snark out of my system, I will admit that I’ve never been as cold in Moscow, even on the coldest days, as I sometimes am here on the East Coast. The cold there is dry. I didn’t even wear a hat most of the winter (I was young and was stylin’). Here the cold is humid. It seeps into one’s bones. You’re cold from the inside out, which I find is far worse than any freezing temperature.)


A woman of the world. Natasha!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> A woman of the world. Natasha!


That’s kinda insulting… 😂

I know you meant well, but “Natasha” is what they call Slavic hookers in Europe. 😏


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> I love delivering in sandals year round


Is this you? This guy has some bird legs.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

New2This said:


> It's a dry heat.
> 
> As cliché as it sounds it makes a huge difference.


Yes it does make a difference and it’ll age you faster. Some I’ve met who are from CO, NV & and AZ have leathery faces.

@Ms. Mercenary.I work with a guy from Russia and he said it’s colder here, shocking. I pictured everyone in Russia wearing their parkas while drinking vodka.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

For me the biggest hazard of delivering in the winter is the ice. Restaurants and homeowners are negligent in salting their walkways. It snows, then melts, then refreezes. Your walking on a sheet of ice carrying food. On days like that I wear my ice fishing boots. They have quarter inch spikes on them.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Yes it does make a difference and it’ll age you faster. Some I’ve met who are from CO, NV & and AZ have leathery faces.
> 
> @Ms. Mercenary.I work with a guy from Russia and he said it’s colder here, shocking. I pictured everyone in Russia wearing their parkas while drinking vodka.


Russians love to encourage those stereotypes. It’s the subject of endless snark. Particularly the bears with balalaikas. That’s hands-down their fave meme. It’s considered low-brow to laugh when joking. Joking should be done with a dead-serious face. 😂


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Russians love to encourage those stereotypes. It’s the subject of endless snark. Particularly the bears with balalaikas. That’s hands-down their fave meme. It’s considered low-brow to laugh when joking. Joking should be done with a dead-serious face. 😂


The stereotype is also perpetuated in the movie Spies Like Us. That movie was hilarious!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> That’s kinda insulting… 😂
> 
> I know you meant well, but “Natasha” is what they call Slavic hookers in Europe. 😏


I thought Natashas are Russian spies!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> I thought Natashas are Russian spies!


One does not exclude the other. 😂😂😂


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

From Minnesota. All I do is toss my winter jacket in the backseat and sometimes I'll delivery in my pajamas and snow boots. The biggest problem is overheating with the heater on full blast all the time. I also use a electric heated coffee cup to keep my coffee from freezing.


----------

